# riding solo at night passion



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

last night, i looked a bobcat three feet away from me straight in the eye and said "hello bobcat" to it...and watched a satellite move across the marin sky until it disappeared into san francisco's night light glow...sorry, no photos...

all the little things that were making me want to _choke_ my volunteer colleagues at the radio station have been forgotten for a while.

cycling and mountain biking in particular is very, very good stress and anger management therapy...

that's all for this morning...


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

I was out last night too. I am thankful endorphins are legal.


----------



## RedneckRider (Feb 22, 2004)

Gasp4Air said:


> I was out last night too. I am thankful endorphins are legal.


x2.


----------



## GoingOffRoading (Oct 16, 2011)

lol I am scrambling to find good LED lights so I can night ride before it gets too cold/wet to night ride


----------



## scorchedearth (Aug 30, 2011)

I do the local bike trails at night regularly. The advantages are obvious - no children and their adults to contend with being one. I run into other cyclists but not nearly as many as during the daytime hours. It makes for very relaxing riding.


----------



## Pain Freak (Dec 31, 2003)

Gasp4Air said:


> I was out last night too. I am thankful endorphins are legal.


That's only because the gov'tment hasn't found a way to tax them yet!


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

love this kind of passion! there's nothing like night riding alone to clear your head of all kinds of clutter. 

apart from almost getting t-boned by a deer last night, I too, had a great ride. dry and warm (for these parts) and it ended with a nice ride out onto a rock pier under a full moon. hung there for a while just listening to the sounds of the waves and taking some time to really feel small in grand scheme of things. its magic knowing that despite the rush of the day, the wife and kids were all home sleeping and I had all the time in the world to do absolutely nothing at that moment. pretty blissful to say the least.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

GoingOffRoading said:


> before it gets too cold/wet to night ride


Huh? When does that happen? Seems most of my night rides for a good chunk of the year are that way, and I haven't melted or turned into a turnip yet.....


----------



## hazmazk (Nov 6, 2011)

night riding solo sounds risky, i wouldnt be afraid the animals but whom i might run into way up on a mountain by myself at night.


----------



## Fischman (Jul 17, 2004)

Yeah, night riding alone does seem risky. Bobcats are one thing, but their larger cousins are something else altogether, as are bears; and gawd help you if you go down hard someplace without a signal.

But all that in no way keeps me from doing it. This time of year, if you have a day job and don't ride at night, then you don't ride much--weekends only isn't enough. It's hard enough finding riding partners about your speed, let alone ones with lights who want to ride at night. And as has already been noted, for some, there's no better way to clear the mind. I'm always hugely refreshed after a solo night ride.

I have yet to experience "too cold" to ride. Too icy is another story.


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

I ride at night all the time. But I would never do it alone. Our trails are too remote (no people or cell signal) and the risk of injury if you fall is pretty high. Don't wanna spend the night in the desert alone. 

Now, my wife and I ride together as a pair at night all the time. I do love the critters you see. Tarantulas, snakes, coyotes, scorpions, javalinas, bobcats, etc... are all cool.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Love a good morning ride just before the sun comes up. So peaceful to be out there alone, solo. It's all right if you have cell signal but wouldn't risk it with out service.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

riding alone at night IS risky. 

i gave it up for many years for just that reason.

but..i have a new bike and another almost new bike that was given to me as a birthday gift...so there's almost always a powerful urge to ride...

and as fischman says, weekends are not enough and it's hard to find riding partners that are (A) close my my speed (B) own lights (C) on the same schedule that i am and finally (D) like to have safety meetings during the ride.

fortunately, the area i ride in has cell service, albeit roaming...but roaming charges don't apply when you're dialing 911...


----------



## mantasm (May 12, 2011)

I do ride at night once or twice a week, usually alone. 

I'm using Exposure Diablo. Awesome light. Quite strong, very light (important for helmet lights!!) and durable. Battery is OK too. No trial is scary with it. Yes, it does cost a lot. But it's better to ride (and ride quite safely) at night, than don't ride at all. And I'd had spent those money on biking in the end anyway...


----------



## jcufari (Jun 20, 2008)

I was out last night as well. Couldn't resist the full moon. I would say I ride alone in the dark a lot as I ride in the morning before the sun comes up and at night.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i've done it a few times out of desperation to ride, but generally i wont do it, because being a young lady, i dont have "rape and dismemberment" passion.


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Last night and tonight.....*

Night riding is the only option during the week.....especially during hunting season! I definitely prefer riding with others. Tonight I rode the beginning and end of ride alone
, met someone for the middle of ride. That's pretty typical as I ride from house. The deer at this time of year are really active at night and regularly jump in front of me or out to the side, that startles me for sure 
!


----------



## arcticrobot (Apr 22, 2009)

Riding solo at night in the winter. Best thing ever.


----------



## Sorebuttbiker (May 1, 2011)

arcticrobot said:


> Riding solo at night in the winter. Best thing ever.


That, with a full moon shining on snow would be awesome. I did enough crazy crap in the Army at night so it never crossed my mind to mountain bike at night. Now it seems like it would be pretty cool. It will go on my list...


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

Sorebuttbiker said:


> That, with a full moon shining on snow would be awesome. I did enough crazy crap in the Army at night so it never crossed my mind to mountain bike at night. Now it seems like it would be pretty cool. It will go on my list...


With a full moon, you only need about 20 mins to have it see, like daylight when there's a full snowpack. It's surreal and fantastic!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

namaSSte said:


> With a full moon, you only need about 20 mins to have it see, like daylight when there's a full snowpack. It's surreal and fantastic!


last night was a near full moon; i was able to do all of my climbs on dirt without a light. this is a huge step forward for me since i have very bad night vision.

on the road, i run my front knog light and a tail light to avoid being hassled by park police. my primary light is a L&M stella that i got used for fifty bucks with a _ really old_ niterider trail rat attached to my helmet.

BTW, all of this was done on my cyclocross bike, which adds an extra element of challenge to night rides on trails/fire roads....


----------



## BeanMan (Jul 6, 2006)

I love night riding solo. Aug 28 I went over the bars on a rocky stretch and hit hard, separated AC joint and broke the helmet in three places. No cell coverage and never anyone else. Rode the three miles to home. Can't wait to go again.


----------



## 86 slo-vo (Sep 4, 2011)

Just came back from a quick night ride, I love it.

With a 3 year old and a month old, nights are about all I get. Just never enough hours in the day.


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

shekky said:


> on the road, i run my front knog light and a tail light to avoid being hassled by park police. my primary light is a L&M stella that i got used for fifty bucks with a _ really old_ niterider trail rat attached to my helmet..


sounds like plenty of light with that setup. I'm waiting on my second Xera to show up but right now, I am running the Xera on the bars and an old 13w Light N Motion Cabeza on my dome. Its a ton of light even with the Xera at medium.


----------



## mtroy (Jun 10, 2005)

Oh yeah. Solo last night. Sunsets, Nighthawks...very nice. Risky? Sure, but risk is always there.


----------



## swampboy62 (Feb 10, 2009)

One of the things I love about fall is that you sometimes get the opportunity for some real "moonlight riding". That's when the foliage is largely off the trees and it's a full moon (or close) in a cloudless sky. Then hit the trails with just the moonlight to light your way - amazing experience.

Managed to get at least one moonlight solo in each of the last two autumns, but this year I'm going to miss it since I'm healing (fractured skull in two places). Hopefully I'll get the chance in Jan or Feb.

Steve Z


----------



## shrubeck (May 11, 2006)

I usually snow shoe solo at night in the winter (night being any time after sunset at 5:00). Yes it's risky. It's also some of the most memorable stuff I've done. Some nights with fresh snow and a full moon, you don't even need a light. I am sure to tell my wife where I'm going and take a small backpack with enough stuff to survive the night. I also love mountain biking at night, but I usually don't do it in the summer, and there is too much snow for it in the winter.


----------



## XLR99 (Sep 21, 2010)

I can't wait to start doing some night riding!! I did a test run at dusk this week to get an idea of what to expect. I'll be adding a helmet light based on that test.
We have a local trail system right in the city parks. Only big critters are deer (but they must be experienced cx fans, and seem to enjoy heckling riders) I do think I'll add a whistle and one of those space blankets to my toolbag, though.


----------



## Cavefalls (Oct 23, 2011)

I love to time it so that I begin when the sun is setting. I have a section that I will ride back and forth simply because it has such a great view of the the sunset. Then the light goes on and I enjoy all the owls floating through the sky, the deer out on their night hikes and some very interesting birds that sit on the trail and don't start flying until I'm right next to them.


----------



## Tone No Balone (Dec 11, 2004)

The last three nights in a row....

Had to help out a couple hikers tonight. They got caught four or five miles out on some single track under a thick canopy well after sunset They were not familiar with the park and had taken a wrong turn. They were lost and freaked out so I couldn't just leave them there.So one ran in front and the other in back of me as we rolled out the last three miles or so with my lights. This has happened a few times in the last couple of years.
Kinda killed my ride but heck...what would you do?


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I just got home from a solo night ride. One of my favorite things to do.


----------



## leoferus (Jul 22, 2011)

I just started night riding and I love it. So quiet, so relaxing, so alone, and so perfect.


----------



## beagledadi (Jul 18, 2004)

Be on the lookout for those ASSES at night in Las Vegas...

Matt


----------



## sherijumper (Feb 19, 2007)

arcticrobot said:


> Riding solo at night in the winter. Best thing ever.


Hear hear...


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Solo ride last night under the full moon. Bright enough without lights. Trail starts a couple of blocks from home, so good cell signal. Rode through a herd of deer and they were almost as spooked as I was. Peaceful.


----------



## Hang 21 (Dec 23, 2007)

beagledadi said:


> Be on the lookout for those ASSES at night in Las Vegas...
> 
> Matt


Err, don't take this the wrong way, but that's a nice ass you got there.


----------



## MarkXC (Nov 12, 2011)

I ride the streets and local field trails at night, I find it really relaxing, I can really switch off with the roads being quieter and trails being more remote. In general I'm a fan of low light conditions so it's kind of natural for me. Yes it is risky, but it's better to ride the (small urban) trails with the lights off presuming you know them well enough by memory. With the lights on you only see a small distance in front of you. Your eyes can adjust in the dark with the glow of street lamps in the sky allowing you to see over a greater distance and you have the assurance that you are more likely to see (human) trouble before trouble sees you. Unless you're traveling at some speed on an unfamiliar route of course it's safer for pedestrians to have the lights on. Either way I love riding at night!


----------



## nickav21 (Dec 25, 2009)

Riding at night on a new (to me) trail with big rocks, sketchy drops, and tight switch-backs is one of the biggest adrenaline rushes I've ever gotten. Love it.


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

nickav21 said:


> Riding at night on a new (to me) trail with big rocks, sketchy drops, and tight switch-backs is one of the biggest adrenaline rushes I've ever gotten. Love it.


I've dirtjumped at night but freeride? never, that's nuts!

bless up mi lion!!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

Tone No Balone said:


> The last three nights in a row....
> 
> Had to help out a couple hikers tonight. They got caught four or five miles out on some single track under a thick canopy well after sunset They were not familiar with the park and had taken a wrong turn. They were lost and freaked out so I couldn't just leave them there.So one ran in front and the other in back of me as we rolled out the last three miles or so with my lights. This has happened a few times in the last couple of years.
> Kinda killed my ride but heck...what would you do?


sir, what you are doing is being a good ambassador for our sport. i heartily commend your actions! :thumbsup:


----------



## MarkXC (Nov 12, 2011)

Tone No Balone said:


> The last three nights in a row....
> 
> Had to help out a couple hikers tonight. They got caught four or five miles out on some single track under a thick canopy well after sunset They were not familiar with the park and had taken a wrong turn. They were lost and freaked out so I couldn't just leave them there.So one ran in front and the other in back of me as we rolled out the last three miles or so with my lights. This has happened a few times in the last couple of years.
> Kinda killed my ride but heck...what would you do?


Good stuff! That's community spirit right there!


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

solo night riding is fun and freaky at the same time...


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

hazmazk said:


> night riding solo sounds risky, i wouldnt be afraid the animals but whom i might run into way up on a mountain by myself at night.


Sounds a bit paranoid. Anyone with bad intentions isn't going to be "way up on a mountain" at night. They're down among the sheep looking for trouble.

Edit. I ride at night with a weekly group and love it, but I don't do it alone often. I'll also add that I live where there's nothing short of wild pigs that would have any interest in eating me.


----------



## masterofnone (Jun 21, 2009)

When the days are shorter I have no choice but to ride at night, in the woods and on the road bike. Usually by the time I get home from work all the local group rides are well under way, so riding solo is my usual m.o. During hunting season I won't step into the woods until after dark to distinguish myself from the hunted, unless I feel like driving an hour away. On a cold winter night with the moon stars and your lights, snowmobile tracks and cold toes, fat tires crunching frozen snow the only sound, your breath fogging up your glasses, this is how I keep those same old trails exciting. The moon casts an eerie dim glow, beyond your lightshine indistinguishable shapes move in the distance between the naked trees, in the back of your mind you think "_what if_?". The world doesn't exist beyond the beam of your lights instilling a real sense of peace and isolation, sometimes fear or danger. I can't wait for the snow to come and stay for a while.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

One thing that scares the piss out of me has to be a falling twig/stick hitting your back when your just slowly going. Anyone else lol? I'm afraid one time i'm going to turn around and there's going to be a bigfoot or something.


----------



## masterofnone (Jun 21, 2009)

Last winter one night there were two incidents that stopped me in my tracks. A tree or large branch cracked and fell to the ground less than a hundred feet from me, and a little further down the same trail a minute later a pile of rocks toppled over and rolled down the hill in my direction. It coulda been deer or something else, there have been sightings of mountain lions which are not _officially_ supposed to exist here, but they are more stealthy than that I think. Bigfoot trying to scare me? They usually throw rocks at you though, don't they? It definitely crossed my mind, I promptly left soon after.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

It's happened more then once to me so IDK, what I do know is I set good records on the trail when it does happen. A tree falling at night is not cool. Glad nothing bad happened.


----------



## Adam_B. (Apr 7, 2011)

Solo night riding is a great mix of peace and adrenaline. Probably the only thing I've ever done that is so peaceful but has the occasional adrenaline dump mixed in. I can see how it could be dangerous depending on where you're at but were I ride it's no more dangerous than riding during the day. The cell signal works the same and the trailhead parking lot is the same distance away whether its day or night :thumbsup: I do need to invest in a headlamp though because the drops are a little sketchy when you only have a bar mounted light and the shadows make it so you can't see where your dropping into. 


This is the only night riding picture I have and it was on my new light's maiden voyage a couple months back. 900 lumens is way better than the craptastic cheapo led light I was running with before.


----------



## Fischman (Jul 17, 2004)

*I'm along way from the Pacific NW, so Bigfoot doesn't scare me . . .*

. . . but there's plenty of bears and mountain lions where I live. Black bears usually aren't agressive, but I've come upon a sow with cubs a few times during the day--hate to see what would happen if I spooked on at night. And yes, I jerk my head at every rustling twig hoping it's not a mountain lion--until I remind myself that cats, even big cats, are so stealthy, they'd never announce themselves in such a clumsy way. If it was a big cat, my neck would already be broken before I heard a thing.


----------



## royalty (Nov 14, 2010)

I did my first solo night ride yesterday and I've never been on a group night ride. I bought myself a Lupine Piko light and went into the forest. I stuck to the familiar fire roads, and avoided the trails. That seemed a little too sketchy. It was a whole new experience, hardly anyone out there, pitch black and only my light to illuminate the way ahead of me. The fire roads in the dark were already exciting enough (for now).

I only used one light mounted to the handlebars, but I couldn't see around corners, so I think that I'll go for the helmet mounted setup next time. What do you guys usually use: helmet, bar or both?


----------



## GoingOffRoading (Oct 16, 2011)

royalty said:


> . What do you guys usually use: helmet, bar or both?


I've tried either, recommend both


----------



## cdouble (Jul 24, 2007)

For me the sensation of solo-night riding is so otherworldly, it's almost out of body. I don't do it often and a tend to ride more carefully (safety reasons), but "bang for the buck" it is hard to beat in terms of a mind-clearing experience that leaves you stoked and rejuvenated. The solitude takes it to another level. And the amazing things I have seen/experienced on those rides - like being chased by a couple of '**** hunting dogs, finding some spelunkers crawling through the innards of the man-made dam, seeing those glowing eyes (deer in my case) peering back at me from the woods...


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Fischman said:


> . . . but there's plenty of bears and mountain lions where I live. Black bears usually aren't agressive, but I've come upon a sow with cubs a few times during the day--hate to see what would happen if I spooked on at night. And yes, I jerk my head at every rustling twig hoping it's not a mountain lion--until I remind myself that cats, even big cats, are so stealthy, they'd never announce themselves in such a clumsy way. If it was a big cat, my neck would already be broken before I heard a thing.


Way to go Fischman! There's a vision to hold on to next time I go out at night!!! I wonder if you are much less likely to attract feline attention as a pair rather than alone?
I have not ridden much after dark, but the times I did were amazing. Was hoping to go out last night here in the desert without lights, but it got cloudy and too dark for that. Fingers crossed for tonight...


----------



## 86 slo-vo (Sep 4, 2011)

I tried to head out again last night about 11:30 after the kids and wife went to sleep but only made it about a mile. It was relatively warm but the 35 mph winds were blowing me all over the place so I headed back home.

I need to pick up a full face mask as its starting to get pretty chilly at night.


----------



## STT GUY (May 19, 2009)

shekky said:


> riding alone at night IS risky.
> 
> i gave it up for many years for just that reason.
> 
> ...


Riding alone at night is pretty damn cool. Your senses are hightened and it is a totally diffrent experience. How about coming around a corner and INTO a pack of Coyotes? Awsome, even though I nearly shite myself. Stopping for a break where there is zero light pollution and seeing millions of stars is stunning.

I have two simple rules when nightriding. I let someone know my route and I text them upon my return and I stick to trails I know well. That's it.


----------



## merijn101 (Nov 17, 2007)

riding in 15min. With buddy's, not to keen on solo night rides. Few weeks ago I speared my arm on a fallen tree. It was poring down and the fog, mud, and rain killed the nightvision. I was glad not to be alone...

Sooo, time to burn of some pre-work week stress...


----------



## Adam_B. (Apr 7, 2011)

I don't want to hijack this thread but I have a quick question. Do you guys use tail lights when riding trails at night? I could see the importance of it if you were riding with a group but I am always solo on night rides and have never come across any other riders at night.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Never used one and have never seen one on the trail. If you have decent lights and no one slams on the brakes in front of you, you're not going to run into anyone. Now, if they could come up with a brake light, that might be useful...


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

Night riding solo is for me as close to that feeling of being a kid on my bike again as I get. Almost like you are doing something bad or wrong. Night riding is never boring and I have come up on many wild hogs at night and I am always glad they run away from me.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

mtbnoobadam said:


> I don't want to hijack this thread but I have a quick question. Do you guys use tail lights when riding trails at night? I could see the importance of it if you were riding with a group but I am always solo on night rides and have never come across any other riders at night.


In my experience, a tail light just messes with the vision of the rider behind you, especially the flashing ones. If using a head light, the beam is significant enough to avoid collisions with the rider in front of you. Best to use the tail light on the ride to the trails and then extinguish it during the trail ride.


----------



## merijn101 (Nov 17, 2007)

Ahhhh, back in front of the fireplace. Was a good ride. 
@mtbnoobadam: yes we ride with tail light, to get to the trail (all ride in from home up here). I do turn the tail light off on the trail. I get distracted from the bright red light in my eye;s if I'm not the point man. No problem spotting the guy in front, plenty of reflective materials on jackets, backpac, pants, shoes etc.

Today it was the very first time in 10 years of night riding weekly in the fall/winter season that I ran in to an other bunch of bikers... Also no way to miss them, even though they were not wearing tail lights... their headlights and reflective materials build in their kit.


----------



## mantasm (May 12, 2011)

mtbnoobadam said:


> I don't want to hijack this thread but I have a quick question. Do you guys use tail lights when riding trails at night? I could see the importance of it if you were riding with a group but I am always solo on night rides and have never come across any other riders at night.


Yes, unless there's someone behind me. I wouldn't like to be hit by some careless, but faster guy coming from behind. I expect the same from other riders. Had a close call once...

And I do turn it on for junk miles to/from trails.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

mtbnoobadam said:


> I don't want to hijack this thread but I have a quick question. Do you guys use tail lights when riding trails at night? I could see the importance of it if you were riding with a group but I am always solo on night rides and have never come across any other riders at night.


i've actually been reprimanded by park police in the marin headlands for not running one on the road, but i don't use it on the trail.


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

Did my first night ride thursday and went again last night. What a blast! Combined with all the leaves on the trail, the same trails I ride on during the day have a whole new appearance at night. I'm using a bar mounted Magicshine with a back up 10 led lamp I affixed to my helmet in the event the Magicshine craps out. I definitely don't want to be fumbling around in the Adirondacks in the pitch black!:thumbsup:


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

masterofnone said:


> Last winter one night there were two incidents that stopped me in my tracks. A tree or large branch cracked and fell to the ground less than a hundred feet from me, and a little further down the same trail a minute later a pile of rocks toppled over and rolled down the hill in my direction. It coulda been deer or something else, there have been sightings of mountain lions which are not _officially_ supposed to exist here, but they are more stealthy than that I think. Bigfoot trying to scare me? They usually throw rocks at you though, don't they? It definitely crossed my mind, I promptly left soon after.


The trick is to just bring along a buddy who's slower than you! :thumbsup: There are parts of the Gifford Pinchot forest tho that I wouldn't dare ride at night, even with slow-pokes. I won't get into details but if something is throwing rocks at you or beating logs against trees that is definitely a sign to leave from my experiences.

Have FUN!

G MAN


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Went out this morning around 5:45 and towards the end of the ride it started to flurry. Turned into a complete white out while riding home. Needless to say it was awesome! Hope the OP doesn't mind me posting pics.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

Hutch3637 said:


> Went out this morning around 5:45 and towards the end of the ride it started to flurry. Turned into a complete white out while riding home. Needless to say it was awesome! Hope the OP doesn't mind me posting pics.


i encourage _all _of you to post pics!


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

So i got followed by a large flapping thing. now i'm reading that some riders have been followed by owls. 

has anybody had that happen? and why would an owl do that? i'm far to big of "prey"!


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

NicoleB28 said:


> So i got followed by a large flapping thing. now i'm reading that some riders have been followed by owls.
> 
> has anybody had that happen? and why would an owl do that? i'm far to big of "prey"!


this happened to me once Nicole. The short answer as to why is simply because owls are badazz and they know it!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

namaSSte said:


> this happened to me once Nicole. The short answer as to why is simply because owls are badazz and they know it!


i've had an owl fly above me and to the right for several yards once.


----------



## Joe-it-all (Apr 6, 2004)

namaSSte said:


> this happened to me once Nicole. The short answer as to why is simply because owls are badazz and they know it!


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

liljoe76 said:


>


yep, this proves it, BA!!!!!


----------



## PAmtbiker (Feb 2, 2005)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Huh? When does that happen? Seems most of my night rides for a good chunk of the year are that way, and I haven't melted or turned into a turnip yet.....


That's what I was thinking.

I don't night MTB alone. Don't want to risk doing something stupid and being stuck out there. That being said, I do night road rides alone, and I do enjoy night MTB group rides almost every week. There is no off season, until the snow buries our trails...


----------



## rzims (Sep 7, 2005)

We have a group that rides every thursday evening. From last month until Spring....they will all be night rides. 
I totally agree with the other comment about it's so fun you almost feel like you're doing something wrong...

I keep thinking about doing a solo one, but after crashing on my road bike while solo and having to ride 4 miles back with a broken collar bone before getting cell service, I'm not sure it's a great idea.
The loop we ride has pretty sketchy cell service...


----------



## driftwood (Aug 13, 2005)

What is the difference between crashing and getting hurt at 3pm on a remote trail with no cell service and crashing and getting hurt at 8pm on a remote trail with no cell service?

Around here it is doubtful anyone is going to be coming along behind you at 3pm and is doubtful a search and rescue would be launched before the next morning. So, might as well ride at night, right?

I love riding solo and love riding at night . Sometimes I'll go ride the gnarliest stuff around at 2am just for fun, I mean why not? It is all in your head!


----------



## CxAgent2 (Oct 24, 2007)

BeanMan said:


> I love night riding solo. Aug 28 I went over the bars on a rocky stretch and hit hard, separated AC joint and broke the helmet in three places. No cell coverage and never anyone else. Rode the three miles to home. Can't wait to go again.


I did the same thing on an early morning ride a few years back. The sun was up but there was NOBODY on the trail to help. I had to pop the shoulder back in and walk out. I quit riding by myself for a while. Now I have decided the risk is almost the same day or night, with or without others. So I'm riding by myself day or night. Seems to be the only way to get my rides in.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Had some of my best rides solo, really helps clear the mind :thumbsup:










***


----------



## bamwa (Mar 15, 2010)

I share the night solo passion. My riding buds can be busy, and at night I can cruze faster with no one around the blind corners. Did almost shatter me right checkbone some months back. Still love getting out there. Just be sure to let someone know where you are at, just in case.


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

I just bought a light for my bike and have been hitting up some local trails. I really thought one light was going to be enough but I will wait to buy another one to actually hit up some mountain trails at night. 

On another note...what do you guys usually wear/bring for clothes in ~40F mountain weather (with possibilities of rapid weather changes)?


----------



## ThumperGary (Oct 3, 2010)

Not to be a buzz-kill but I wanted to night ride alone until my wife and I riding at night a few months ago found a very experienced rider who was solo and crashed and hit his head. He broke his helmet in the accident and he was out of it. We were the only other people on this 10 mile trail system. He crashed about right in the middle. We walked him out for a 4 to 5 mile hike and he repeated himself the whole time. Didn't even know where he was. Very scary while we tried to keep him calm. It was an eye opener. I was wanting to run the same trails at night solo but have since changed my mind.


----------



## Tax-Man (Sep 29, 2007)

A solo night ride not too long ago.


----------



## Brodino (Sep 15, 2008)

Cannot wait to get a set of decent lights and try night riding.


----------



## jl (Feb 23, 2004)

​


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Front Range baby!!!*

Nice job jl. Gonna have to try some of that Isolation Ale :thumbsup:

***


----------



## AXOP (Nov 22, 2011)

Love Night Riding )) Everything seems faster and more exciting !


----------



## menatwork_mn123 (Feb 3, 2011)

Love night riding alone! It's not for the faint of heart. Some times you thought someone is chasing behind you but it really was just the sound of your own bike. It's thrilling and fun at the same time ;-)


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

NicoleB28 said:


> So i got followed by a large flapping thing. now i'm reading that some riders have been followed by owls.
> 
> has anybody had that happen? and why would an owl do that? i'm far to big of "prey"![/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## maxforce (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't have proper lights so when I miss-time my rides and the sun goes down it is scary as hell! You can't see anything. You can't see where the fire road is! I accidentally rode off the road and into the bush a few times. I thought I would never make it out until sun-up the next morning. 

Also I accidentally ran over about a billion frogs. Poor things.


----------



## TallChris (Oct 16, 2008)

@ TaxMan - beautiful pic!!!


----------



## Jaydude (Apr 1, 2006)

scar said:


> Nice job jl. Gonna have to try some of that Isolation Ale :thumbsup:
> 
> ***


I approve of this beverage you speak of Scar!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

hoping that mother nature gives me at least an hour and a half tonight...tonight's ride will _not _be solo...the rain is in santa rosa...with the main event occurring in ukiah right this moment...let's hear some night riding foul weather nightmare stories...i've had lights fail in the worst possible locations in very nasty weather conditions, far from home. thankfully, i wasn't riding solo that night!


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

beagledadi said:


> Be on the lookout for those ASSES at night in Las Vegas...
> 
> Matt
> 
> View attachment 652532


That's a mule, not an ass


----------



## Roy Miller (Sep 19, 2007)

*Last night it was a little sketchy*

Switch problems on the main head light caused it to turn itself off while I was riding some fairly steep technical singletrack. I have a Spot light on the helmet to help see around corners etc so I wasn't left in the dark. Saturday night in the snow was sweet. Making first tracks is always cool.


----------



## Tone No Balone (Dec 11, 2004)

*Shekky*

What's up with the pic?


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

Roy Miller said:


> Switch problems on the main head light caused it to turn itself off while I was riding some fairly steep technical singletrack. I have a Spot light on the helmet to help see around corners etc so I wasn't left in the dark. Saturday night in the snow was sweet. Making first tracks is always cool.


holy moses, i couldn't even imagine riding in snow...much less at night...even though i'm originally from ohio.

last night my knoglight failed, even though it's just for commuting and climbing. i also use a very old niterider trail rat on my helmet...i learned my lesson one night in the rain...


----------



## Steve.E (Apr 10, 2009)

I have been on a few night rides by myself, it's definitely an entirely different experience to riding with others during the day, and a great way to inject some fun into an old trail!

I often like to stop riding, turn the lights off and listen to the quiet, it can be really relaxing, but also scary if you mind starts to wander...!


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Holy moses, I couldn't even imagine not riding in snow...much less at night!*






(disclaimer - this ride was not solo) 

***


----------



## doogie (Sep 24, 2006)

shekky said:


> i've had an owl fly above me and to the right for several yards once.


I generally do at least two night's a week solo in the local forest trails during the winter months. I have encountered the same experience with owls. They are highly intelligent birds and my guess is that they possibly realise that when we ride our bikes we disturb smaller nocturnal animals/mammals which they prey on! My 2 pence anyway. I really enjoy the night rides just make sure your lights are fully charged. Enjoy.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

Tone No Balone said:


> What's up with the pic?


i dunno why MTBR rotated it like that. it's fine everywhere else...


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

jl said:


> ​


Fort Fun? That's my night ride as well!:thumbsup:


----------



## OxygenDeficit (Nov 22, 2010)

I've been riding at night for about 20 years now. I dare ou to listen to the soundtrack of "Aliens" while riding at night alone. Most aerobic workout ever.


----------



## phoenixR34 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hill_Lover said:


> Cannot wait to get a set of decent lights and try night riding.


Bah. No need for decent lights! That's half the fun!


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Did everyone stop riding at night?


----------



## Moozh (Jan 20, 2010)

I like riding alone at night the most..perferably on a relatively tame trail (evening/pm) or thru the city/suburban streets at 2-3am...sooo peaceful. Never had trouble but do understand the world can be unpredictable but presumably I'm not generally the type some 'bully' will choose to screw with..but teens with guns in groups are the modern-day warlords. Again..never had an issue. I've recently purchased a utility bike for cheap off ebay for just this purpose...almost cruiser-like..sitting up, comfortable, easy cadence.....sooo peaceful. I've seen a few folks out jogging at these wee hours also..so I think others have also found what sublime solitude can be had.


----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

Always was a solo rider most of the time, got a bar/helmet lights for Christmas. I cannot believe how fun and exciting it is. All my old trails are new again. Add Single speed, rigid, 29er to solo and night rider, and I couldn't get any cooler unless I started to ride fixie! Definitely a new passion. Thanks hutch3637 for the thread bump.:thumbsup:


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

Hutch3637 said:


> Did everyone stop riding at night?


just been too busy riding at night


----------



## FueledByPBR (Feb 17, 2009)

OxygenDeficit said:


> I've been riding at night for about 20 years now. I dare ou to listen to the soundtrack of "Aliens" while riding at night alone. Most aerobic workout ever.


Try Psalm 69 by Ministry.


----------



## Tanin (Apr 12, 2006)

arphaxhad said:


> Add Single speed, rigid, 29er to solo and night rider, and I couldn't get any cooler:thumbsup:


I'm with you. 2-3 times per week I ride solo at night. Typically go out around 9 after the kids are down. My go to bike for my local night ride is my rigid 29er SS. Thursday nights I usually slip a beer in my jersey for the 10 min of solitude at the top.
An empty trail, crisp night air and a cold beer is enough to bring a tear to my eye.


----------



## xenon (Apr 16, 2007)

I ride solo at night, once a week, or even twice if for some reason I can't ride by day on weekend. Have been attacked a couple of times by porcupines - well, kind of attacked, as a porcupine in reverse gear can't match the speed of a very scared biker . Goes without saying, I ride at night only the trails I have already ridden in the daylight. 
Riding at night is actually safer, as there are less (in my case - usually no) riders/motorists out there and even if there are any - you are aware of their presence and they are of yours, thanks to the lights.My prime fear on the single track is the blind spots, where you jump off a drop and nearly (if you are lucky) land on somebody or something unexpected. It is much less likely to happen at night.


----------



## drofluf (Dec 12, 2010)

hazmazk said:


> night riding solo sounds risky, i wouldnt be afraid the animals but whom i might run into way up on a mountain by myself at night.


Remember there's nothing out there that's not there during the day. Just at night it's awake and hungry 

I've discovered nighriding properly this year. despite being on the edge of a city (London) I'm fortunate to have a nice area of park nearby where I can ride. Typically I can see rabbits, foxes, deer and owls.

Seriously, unless you have some seriously scary animals round you, give it a go. Just let common sense (in as far as it can in riding off road at night!) prevail. Make sure you have lights and a backup light, 
that someone knows where you're going and when you'll be back. I'd also stick to trails that you're familiar with and confident on in daylight.

in return you'll get a whole new experience, maybe see animals that you won't see in daytime, be more likely to have the trail to yourself. Even the most familiar trail is a different experience in the dark!


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

I ride across SF in the early am to catch the ferry to Marin, the only animals I see are crackhead zombies shuffling across the street when I'm riding through the tender-knob. Remember when drug addicts used to go to sleep in the morning, or at least pass out. It is sometimes scary to stop at red lights.


----------



## rzims (Sep 7, 2005)

Rode last night solo and crossing a road from one trail to the next I came across a road biker with lights....
I've never ridden the road at night, for some reason it seems more dangerous than mt biking at night....


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

I really want to go out with all this fresh snow we just got but it's 28° with winds gusting to 24 mph so I think it's a no go. Dropping down to 2° tomorrow ouch.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

sfgiantsfan said:


> I ride across SF in the early am to catch the ferry to Marin, the only animals I see are crackhead zombies shuffling across the street when I'm riding through the tender-knob. Remember when drug addicts used to go to sleep in the morning, or at least pass out. It is sometimes scary to stop a red lights.


meth is one hell of a drug...


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

I prefer to ride alone 99% of the time day or night. I take it down a notch at night due to the obvious visibility issues, but otherwise I'm out there to have fun. 

As for risk? Life is risky. You can stay nice and warm, safe on your couch at home, or you can get out and live your life. I choose to live it, you don't want to be that old guy in that commercial that has a Coke for the first time.

Granted, the last night ride out I broke my helmet on a tree and I'm still recovering and haven't been able to ride for a couple months... so maybe I'm not the one to listen to here LOL


----------



## Buddha43 (Oct 10, 2011)

I night ride 2-3 time per week, and usually by my self. Its freaky and fun! 
upper w/ sound - YouTube

lower trail w/ sound.MP4 - YouTube

Sorry for the music , and a few "f" ups, I was ridding on a rear tire going flat.


----------



## butasan (May 29, 2009)

Agree with you 100%.

As for riding alone (not limited to night riding), it seems to me that people who CANNOT ride alone have a issue with self-sufficiency.



flowmaster said:


> I prefer to ride alone 99% of the time day or night. I take it down a notch at night due to the obvious visibility issues, but otherwise I'm out there to have fun.
> 
> As for risk? Life is risky. You can stay nice and warm, safe on your couch at home, or you can get out and live your life. I choose to live it, you don't want to be that old guy in that commercial that has a Coke for the first time.
> 
> Granted, the last night ride out I broke my helmet on a tree and I'm still recovering and haven't been able to ride for a couple months... so maybe I'm not the one to listen to here LOL


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

I know others out there ride at night so I'm digging this thread up. 

Early this morning.


----------



## Jersey_Pete (Dec 6, 2010)

Love riding with a full moon and spending part of the ride with lights out. You can only do that without tree cover though (in the winter into spring). The best part is looking off the trails with a helmet light and seeing lots of eyes reflecting back at you. You are not alone.

8 sec exposure:
DSC00029.jpg picture by njvstrom - Photobucket


----------



## delnorte (Aug 10, 2006)

Here's a little more night riding (4/3/2012) in the snow  Ended up hitting some steep tree chutes with about 8" of fresh pow with my GoPro and my MTB night light. I was surprised how well the vid came out.

Long story short, my dog followed my friend when we started descending and got lost on the mountain at 11,000 ft at 10:30 at night. I was still packing my backpack and couldn't figure out which way they went. 
I ended up having to stay the night on the mountain in order to search for my hound. I found him after climbing bottom-to-top 2 1/2 times that night and ended up staying in a COLD shack on top all night at 11,700 (it was my only shelter). There was a wind/snow storm with gusts up to 50mph. I snuggled with my dog and added a couple layers from my backpack to stay warm for the remaining few hours of night. It was never a matter of survival, but it sure was an ugly night. Found a ride back down the mountain in the morning at 6:45 am with some early morning skiers.

I'd do it all over again for that dog. He's my best buddy. He's the big white dog.
There's nothing like having the snow slide past you as you ski powder at night...
I even got a sweet powder run back down to the bottom in the morning.
I love New Mexico!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

trying to decide between a dawn patrol tuesday or a night ride this evening...late this evening, maybe as late as 11:00pm...


----------



## saltwater taco (Mar 23, 2012)

I get a little freaked out when I hear stuff running through the woods. It's usually just deer though. Also, I've only ridden a little after dusk, never late at night. I'll have to try it though!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

first solo night ride in a few months...that's mill valley, ca behind my bike...mount tam is hidden by fog...rides like this work wonders for my moods!


----------



## rmac (Oct 26, 2004)

A couple of solo pics from this winter. Day time wet trails suck, night time frozen trails rock. Lots of snowy night rides in Colorado.


----------



## CherokeeCountry (Apr 6, 2012)

beagledadi said:


> Be on the lookout for those ASSES at night in Las Vegas...
> 
> Matt
> 
> View attachment 652532


Lol, poor guy is like: "Why you no turn light off..."


----------



## CherokeeCountry (Apr 6, 2012)

And as far as people being afraid of other people, or animals on the trail: Be prepared, carry a knife, pocket knife, etc. Don't keep all of that fear in your heart. Just be prepared and ready to handle whatever comes! :thumbsup: 

Speaking for myself, I'd hate to miss some of the most fun and exhilarating moments in life because I was too worried about doing them or trying them. 

(I know some of you are in bad areas on occasion, like was mentioned above: "Teens with guns"; I'm not saying don't be cautious about that.  )


----------



## brankulo (Aug 29, 2005)

here are mine from green mountain







[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## rmac (Oct 26, 2004)

brankulo said:


> here are mine from green mountain
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet picture of the C470/Alameda bridge - very nice.


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

Solo night rides are some of the best rides for the soul. No doubt.


----------



## godsang (May 24, 2010)

I love riding alone at night. In the summer time, the heat is replaced by the cool dampness. The crickets are deafening. The spiders build their webs. I ride through them again and again as I go through the same areas. I feel like I've entered another world. Like I've got a secret that few know about. I love swooping out near the road when the trail meanders near it. A passing car goes by. They must see my lights and wonder about a mountain biker who rides the woods at night. Little do they know, I'm a woman.


----------



## Jersey_Pete (Dec 6, 2010)

@Godsang, I think the same thing as I cross a hiker/bike bridge of RT 287. 
And and always look for riders when I drive underneath. There is a great feeling when riding at night.
@Cherokeecountry, A friend and I came close to running into a black bear one night. The thing launched itself up a tree and was just as spooked as we were.

BTW, 287 bridge to ride over:
Cannonball Trail 
07442 - Google Maps


----------



## djrez4 (Apr 6, 2012)

10 miles of laps around the park last night at 9pm. 2 watts of LEDs was enough to avoid late night dog walkers. The air was cool. I got to put my yellow lenses on my shades. I may have to go back out again tonight. :thumbsup:


----------



## djrez4 (Apr 6, 2012)

brankulo said:


> here are mine from green mountain


How is it out there at night? Now that the rain has moved through, I can put the bike in the 4Runner without putting the top back on. Maybe Green Mountain tonight instead!


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

brankulo said:


> here are mine from green mountain
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool pics!

I recently started doing solo night rides out of necessity (kids) and I'm digging it. very peaceful. Pic is from a few weeks back. My next one will be on dirt!


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Days get shorter but that doesn't stop the passion....

From tonight before the rain.


----------



## HrznRider (Aug 21, 2011)

This thread is back to life with Fall here. I love night riding. Since I'm not all about speed and more about just being out riding, I love night riding and enjoying the calm.


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

I love night riding alone, when i was in middle school back in the 90's i had a set of night rider halogens that seemed so bright at the time. I hadn't ridden much in like 7 or 8 years and then jumped on the magicshine bandwagon when they were becoming popular. For once i didn't have to worry about runtime and rode with helmet AND bar lights so i could actually go by myself and not worry too much

When i lived out in the hamptons it was trouble free and you could split the ride up into a great loop that was about 20 miles off road and 5 or so road miles where you could see the moon shining off the ocean and go through the village a see all the drunk vacationers stumbling out of bars

I moved to a worse area a couple years back and worry a little bit now that there will either be someone in the trail or that i'll get jumped by a crackhead on my way to the trail. Only the area immediately surrounding our neighborhood is bad but i always worry about a straggler

I ride with headphones a lot which i feel isn't safe here so i'm trying to cut back, but there is nothing quite like having a great playlist and going out and hammering down the trails at midnight. The other night the moon was bright enough where i was able to blast down some back roads without lights which was nice










1am, lost boulder trail, montauk NY










and a few months later, same spot different bike...i decided to go fully rigid 

and yes, night riding in the snow is so awesome...i only went once really with my uncle when i was about 13 but it remains one of the best times i ever had


----------



## IamtheYeti (Aug 11, 2012)

the more and more I read about it, the more interested I am in trying night riding...especially since the days are getting shorter. Most of the preserves around here are only open till 7 so I might have to find somewhere else to ride


----------



## larryarroyo (Mar 29, 2012)

IamtheYeti said:


> the more and more I read about it, the more interested I am in trying night riding...especially since the days are getting shorter. Most of the preserves around here are only open till 7 so I might have to find somewhere else to ride


Same here, forest preserves closes at sunset, so might end up night riding in the park..Anyone from the forum can suggest a place for night riding near my place. Im from Vernon Hills, Illinois, Thanks..


----------



## Gado (Nov 8, 2010)

I ride solo at night as well, you get a good rush not knowing whats beyond your light. I was using a 700 lumen head light and a 300 lumen bar light, I rounded a corner and saw another person on the trail walking the other way with no light whatsoever. That kinda scared the crap outta me.


----------



## hydrogeek (Feb 20, 2006)

Solo at night is a blast! It also allows you to ride the trails that you wouldn't ride during the daylight hours .. if you know what I mean :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## spn4125 (Mar 25, 2008)

I just got into mountain biking this past June and thought people were nuts to ride at night. Well let me tell you with the days growing shorter I am starting to realize that my after work rides will soon be over. I have truly become addicted to riding and have found myself researching a budget light setup so that I can get my fix.  I mean I hike at night, and when I hunt I go in the dark and come out in the dark so why not bike!


----------



## NitroRC Ed (Feb 27, 2010)

Just came across this thread so will add a few from the past 

First and third pics are on trail going to Hidden Falls. In the one picture those are 'kitty' tracks.

Second pic in a fall on the Round Lake trails.

Last pic started with little light but the ride back down was in the dark - thats Cold Creek.

Ed


----------



## menatwork_mn123 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Scary Night Rides*

I have a scary story for you. I know you solo night riders like this stuff...

Recently, I came across this article as excerpt below when I was doing research for bike routes (read the excerpt below before continue reading this...).

This place is up in the hills only a few miles from my house.

I have been riding solo up this route the last two winters at night time... as late as 11PM and sometimes in the very cold fog. On some rides, I heard footsteps behind me then turned around and didn't see anyone... On other times, in the fog I can see a white shadow moving in front of me and I thought to myself it was just the fog...

Now knowing the history of this route, not sure if I will go up there this winter... or may be I will... just to test my courage.

P.S. Also, There is a real old (if not ancient) cemetary up on Calaveras road. It has a rusted iron gate with lock on it.

FYI - My light setup: 
Handlebar: Exposure Light Maxx D Mark 2. 
Helmet: Exposure light diablo mark 2 with red rear light. 
Rear light on seat post: Dinotte 140R

Excerpt:
* Marsh Rd (1.9 miles, 310 ft, 3.1%)

Marsh Rd is quiet and scenic dead end road with hardly any traffic that is an offshoot from Felter Rd. The road descends into a valley that holds Calaveras Reservoir, bottoms at Calaveras Creek and climbs gently towards the gate shortly thereafter. The surface is decent and the gradient is reasonable, although steeper than the average grade indicated because 310 ft is net climbing between the start and the finish, not the total amount. The road gained notoriety after 1981 when the local 16 year old high school student raped and killed his 14 year old girlfriend and dumped her body in a ravine on Marsh Rd. The story received significant public attention and was made into a movie "River's Edge". The ghost of the girl is said to haunt the bridge across Calaveras Creek. The legend is that if you drive at night across the creek back to Felter Rd, you'd see girl's reflection in the rearview mirror but if you look back, ghostly image disappears. The ghost legend made the road a notorious party hangout for the local teenagers and ghost hunters.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

A couple shots from tonight. Keep this thread going people. There is a whole forum dedicated to lights on here. So post those night passion shots.


----------

